# Chronic otitis media with effusion



## joanne71178 (Feb 24, 2013)

381.3, 382.9 or 382.4?  I'm leaning toward 381.3.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 25, 2013)

Look in your alphabetic index under Otitis, chronic, with effusion.  This directs you to 381.3 in your tabular list.  This shows otitis media, chronic, with effusion.  There is no guessing involved, and no coder should guess when the required resources are available.

Always use your ICD-9 book as the definitive source. If you don't have a current ICD-9 book, get one.


----------



## fos123coder (Feb 28, 2013)

*re: coding otitis*

just follow Pam and you can't be wrong


----------

